# Topsail Beach 10/11/18 - 10/14/18



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

T-Rex and I are heading to south Topsail tomorrow (Thursday) morning. The forecast looks less than ideal but certainly not anything a couple hardcore bastards can't handle. I will report back periodically each day and night with updates and photos.

0700 10/10/18 NWS Forecast

LOCATIONS AFFECTED
- Surf City
- Hampstead

* WIND
- LATEST LOCAL FORECAST: Equivalent Tropical Storm force wind
- Peak Wind Forecast: 30-40 mph with gusts to 55 mph
- Window for Tropical Storm force winds: Thursday afternoon
until early Friday morning

- POTENTIAL THREAT TO LIFE AND PROPERTY: Potential for wind 58 to
73 mph

STORM SURGE
- LATEST LOCAL FORECAST: Localized storm surge possible
- Peak Storm Surge Inundation: The potential for up to 2 feet
above ground somewhere within surge prone areas
- Window of concern: early Thursday morning until early
Friday afternoon


FLOODING RAIN
- LATEST LOCAL FORECAST: Flash Flood Watch is in effect
- Peak Rainfall Amounts: Additional 1-3 inches, with locally
higher amounts


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking forward to your post. You have certainly fished and caught fish in far less than ideal conditions. Be careful. - glenn


----------



## HoustonatNCSU (Oct 4, 2015)

Town of Topsail website says all public accesses are closed, may want to check your beach access before you head down. They also recently still had some restrictions on who they were letting through surf city.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We have been in contact with Surf City, Topsail Beach and the Jolly Roger. Both city councils requested our services to boost the fishing reports and who are we to deny such a request?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

https://youtu.be/CS0AbNzsehw


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

UHHHH... You sure that is not "HURRICANE MICHAEL" ?? :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes, that is what I meant. Just checked in and the pier is closed due to weather so we are going after the not so elusive buzz fish.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We drum fished the end of the JR on incoming tide with no luck other than a pelican and some sharks. We moved to the breakers at high tide which is where we are now. We have caught lots of blues, undersize black drum, a nice whiting and SLIGHTLY undersized speckled trout. The water is the murkiest I have ever seen


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

https://youtu.be/7-VbK6K4yaE


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Some spot, mullet, slot drum and trout are biting.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Stayed up late and got a late start this AM. Nothing yo report yet other than some slot and slightly over slot drum being hooked in the trough. They are cutting up schools of mullet. The water is more clear today and I have a good feeling.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Fished hard in the trough all day. More blues than you can shake a stick at and lots of small black drum as well. We saw several slot and under slot reds caught. We managed to catch a few spot and did pretty well with pomps on blood worm and sand flea fish bites despite the murky water. We are taking a break to fry some of last night's catch and shotgun some beers then heading back out.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## phoolhearted (Feb 3, 2018)

Looks like good fishing to me, fellas. 

glad to hear it!


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We are heading home. Yesterday afternoon and night I fished low tide to about an hour before high. Slot drum were starting to show back up in the trough and I captured a few more pompano and spot. It has been a short trip but lots of fun.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Always nice to read your reports. Thanks. safe trip home.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

nissan11 said:


> Fished hard in the trough all day. More blues than you can shake a stick at and lots of small black drum as well. We saw several slot and under slot reds caught. We managed to catch a few spot and did pretty well with pomps on blood worm and sand flea fish bites despite the murky water. We are taking a break to fry some of last night's catch and shotgun some beers then heading back out.


Nice pomps and a great report.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Great report and pics.


----------

